# Players wanted: Irvine, CA area



## Torque (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm looking for a couple of players to join a game I'm running Monday nights on the UC Irvine campus.  The style of the game is pretty standard adventuring, with a mix of combat, character interaction, exploration, and puzzles.  The setting is one in which civilization has been forced to flee from a force known as the Devourer by having great mages sacrifice their lives to lift chunks of land out of the surface of the earth and suspend them indefinitely.  Civilization is just recovering, and is beginning to enter an industrial era.  The rules used are mostly standard 3.5, but also incorporate steam-tech options from Steam-trains & Sorcery, and a few classes from Arcana Unearthed.  In addition, I am fairly open to options from any source as long as it is balanced and I can find a way to fit it into the world.  Major themes are the conflict between magic and technology, living in the constant shadow of the Devourer, and aerial swashbuckling on airships between islands.


----------

